# Soundblaster Live: Mikrofon geht nicht mehr

## sprittwicht

Hat sich irgendwas im Kernel-/ALSA-Gefüge verändert oder wieso kann ich nichts mehr über's Mikrofon aufnehmen?

Ich habe in den Wiedergabeeinstellungen einen Lautstärkeregler und einen Boost-Knopf, aber die sind eben nur für die Wiedergabe. Unter "Aufnahme" kann ich das Mikrofon nur als Quelle anwählen, ohne die Lautstärke einzustellen, aber da tut sich nichts. Hab jetzt schon mit diversen Kombinationen rumgespielt, ich kriege einfach keine Mikrofonaufnahme mehr hin. :-/

Vor einigen Tagen / Wochen ging's noch, und zumindest bewusst hab ich nichts an der Konfiguration geändert.

Jemand mit funktionierender Soundblaster Live hier, der mir mal eben auf die Sprünge helfen kann?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi sprittwicht,

welchen Kernel hast du denn.. also nur damit man einschätzen kann "wann" sich was verändert hat. Also bis Kernel 2.6.28 ist mir hier noch nichts aufgefallen.

Nutzt du also die Alsa-Treiber im Kernel oder die als Modul (media-sound/alsa-driver)?

"Wo" hast du nachgeschaut wie die Regler eingestellt sind? Via Kde- oder Gnome-Einstellungen oder über ein Terminal und alsamixer?

Ich pers. bevorzuge alsamixer in der Terminal weil ich das meistens doch übersichtlicher finde als die Kde/Gnome-Variante.

Kennst du das man dort durch drücken der TAB-Taste durch die verschiedenen Ansichten wechseln kann (Playback, Capture, All)?

Bei mir hab ich z.B. neben dem  Mic-Boost Regler noch einen Schalter um die "Input-Source" Auszuwählen. Aber das hast du ja schon auf Mic gestellt wie du schreibst. Den Boost Regler erstmal im grünen bereich lassen und vllt. de-muten, prüfen ob es für die unterschiedlichen Mixer noch "Laustärke-Regler" gibt  und ob die richtig stehen. Bei mir hat z.B. jeder unterschiedliche Input, noch einen "Capture X"-Regler der auch entsprechend eingestellt werden will. Zudem hab ich in der Playback-Liste noch einen Regler für die Lautstärke bei der Ausgabe des Mic.

Wenn man dann das Micro selbst noch ein- oder ausschalten kann, gibst ganz viele mögliche Fehlerquellen.  Daher denke ich eher das sich deine Einstellung geändert haben als etwas im Kernel/Treiber selbst. Bei mir sind es z.B.  4 Regler (1 Mic-Out, 1Mic-Boost, 1Capture-One und PCM-"Allgemeine-Soundausgabe"), an denen nur eine Verstellt sein muss damit es nicht mehr klapp.

Von den Einstellungen im Aufnahme-Programm ganz zu schweigen... (wenn man verschiedene Soundquellen hat...).

Interessant wäre auch zu wissen ob du sowas wie Pulseaudio nutzt.

----------

